# How do they look? Need advice Plz



## NEVERLEARN (Aug 10, 2016)

Here are six clones that are growing in some fox farm/potting soil mix, l water with plain ole tap water that l leave outside a few days before using and fert with a cheap 20/20/20 while in veg, they have started to flower so switched to a 5/50/19 my question is do they look healthy l know there small but any comments,advice is appreciated 

View attachment WP_20141027_005[1].jpg


View attachment WP_20141027_003[1].jpg


View attachment WP_20141027_004[1].jpg


View attachment WP_20160810_015[1].jpg


View attachment WP_20160810_006[1].jpg


View attachment WP_20160810_020[1].jpg


----------



## zem (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi, your plants seem hungry, probably rootbound too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2016)

I agree with zem.  The light green probably means that they need a bit of N.  Did you plant mu'tiple plants in one container?  

Have you sexed these?  There are a couple that I think look a little boyish, but would need better pics to tell for sure.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2016)

Here are some comments. It is best to have one plant to one pot. Instead of having one great plant you will get several mediocre ones.

Why on earth are you using 5/50/19?   And 20-20-20 isn't good either. FFOF has enough nutes on its own for a few weeks, then you would need to supplement with a little N thru veg and then start flowering nutes  like you did, but what kind of nutes are those, I can promise they aren't meant for cannabis.

One reason that pot costs so much is that it's needs aren't the same as your run of the mill veggies.  

I hope i didn't sound too harsh, but if your going to grow pot, why not do it the best way for the plant?  Let us know if we can help.


----------



## NEVERLEARN (Aug 11, 2016)

thank you ppl for advice, l dont have any $ to spend on these girls and yes they are girls l cloned a nice female from last season, theses are the only ones that survived, l,ve been using cheap *** mg for fert, and didnt have enough soil or pots to put them by themselves so l am kinda stuck with what l have to use which isnt much again any ideas,comments are welcome,  have a pic of the mom that l cloned, looks sativaish to me and are more of the clones 

View attachment IMG_20150816_104936.jpg


View attachment WP_20160810_014[1].jpg


View attachment WP_20160810_006[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_20150912_164317[1].jpg


View attachment WP_20160810_004[1].jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 11, 2016)

i think they look real hungry and maybe rootbound as others have said. although i think u can get by on 20-20-20 in a pinch. how is the soil in your area. they might do much better if put them out in fairly loose loam. 30 by 30 by 30 inch holes. several times i've grown 8 footers outside with almost no food other than good black loam with a few additives. u gotta find a way to afford a p.h. meter brother. $30. i like the red colored "hanna" P.H. meters. most here can really help if u listen. good luck bud..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2016)

Nutrients with too much N WILL retard flowering.  And IMO, I do believe that 20-20-20 has far too much N for flowering.  I understand being poor, but really good soil and nutrients are not that much...specially when you consider the rewards.


----------



## NEVERLEARN (Aug 12, 2016)

thx again, forgot to mention l have been reusing the soil from last season, guess cant grow half azz and expect the bomb, anyway before she went into flower l cloned her, this is what survived, have them indoors under some cheap cfl,s we,re moving soon so l wanted to have something to work with at the next spot, anyways much appreciated 

View attachment WP_20160812_006[1].jpg


View attachment WP_20160812_003[1].jpg


View attachment WP_20160812_010[1].jpg


View attachment WP_20160812_007[1].jpg


----------



## NEVERLEARN (Aug 13, 2016)

p.s. sorry for the upside down pics


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2016)

No problem reusing soil, many people do it.  You do though need to re-amend it between grows.  Congrats on the clones to take to your new place.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 16, 2016)

reused dirt, no ph meter, cfls. damn, those are looking good man!!


----------



## sopappy (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm just posting on account of I want to fill today's post with sopappy 
but that looks like sunlight to me, you can do no wrong


----------



## zigggy (Aug 24, 2016)

good luck on your grow ,,,do the best you can,,,i hope you get a few bucks and are able to make some upgrades,,,,


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 24, 2016)

sopappy said:


> I'm just posting on account of I want to fill today's post with sopappy
> but that looks like sunlight to me, you can do no wrong


 
u r so right pap, unless u put way too much epsome salt in the bottom of your holes. yup, i did that. wicked stupid!!  :hitchair:


----------

